# just got a multifuel cast iron stove but no heat



## siobhra (14 Dec 2009)

I bought a cast iron stove (Glenbarrow) by Hamco, to replace my open fire in the sitting room but no matter what fuel, ie coal, eco logs etc I put on, the heat was better from the open fire.  The stove is very hot to touch and when I open the door I get great heat.  I can feel  that the air is hot to about a foot from the stove but I was expecting to be blown away with heat and I'm not.  My chimney sweep says that there is defenetly something wrong but he doesnt know what and when I got the person who installed the fire to take a look at it he said that I have 3 outside walls with large windows and no proper insulation and that is the reason (the fire is 6.5kw).  If thats the answer I will accept it, but I still feel that the fire is not throwing out enough heat based on the amount of fuel I am using.  Any suggestions>


----------



## builder ed (15 Dec 2009)

My advice is to first of all assess if the stove you purchased is sized correctly. As a rough guide you need to measure the room and multiply the:

*height * width * depth (in metres) then divide this by 14.

*This will give you an approximate average heating value required for the room in kilowatts, assuming the room tempeature is 20 degrees with an outside temperature of 0 degrees.

 As this is only a rough guide it can change with the number of doors and windows in the room and other factors such as stairs leading off to other rooms. If you have a well insulated house then you may not need a larger stove and can under estimate your heating equirement. Convert feet into metres by dividing by 3.3


----------



## Leo (15 Dec 2009)

Please post in the correct forum. Moved from Homes & Gardens.
Leo


----------



## onq (15 Dec 2009)

builder ed said:


> My advice is to first of all assess if the stove you purchased is sized correctly. As a rough guide you need to measure the room and multiply the:
> 
> *height * width * depth (in metres) then divide this by 14.
> *


Do you have a source of useful tips like this, Builder Ed?


> This will give you an approximate average heating value required for the room in kilowatts, assuming the room tempeature is 20 degrees with an outside temperature of 0 degrees.


Is that with one exposed wall or three Builder Ed?


> As this is only a rough guide it can change with the number of doors and windows in the room and other factors such as stairs leading off to other rooms. If you have a well insulated house then you may not need a larger stove and can under estimate your heating equirement. Convert feet into metres by dividing by 3.3



I think it would be useful to underline that this 3.3 factor conversion works for linear feet, as opposed to square feet [10.764 sqft per metre] or cubic feet [35.3 cu ft per cu metre] - there are 25.4mm in one inch - 304.8mm per foot.

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## onq (15 Dec 2009)

siobhra said:


> I bought a cast iron stove (Glenbarrow) by Hamco, to replace my open fire in the sitting room but no matter what fuel, ie coal, eco logs etc I put on, the heat was better from the open fire.  The stove is very hot to touch and when I open the door I get great heat.  I can feel  that the air is hot to about a foot from the stove but I was expecting to be blown away with heat and I'm not.  My chimney sweep says that there is defenetly something wrong but he doesnt know what and when I got the person who installed the fire to take a look at it he said that I have 3 outside walls with large windows and no proper insulation and that is the reason (the fire is 6.5kw).  If thats the answer I will accept it, but I still feel that the fire is not throwing out enough heat based on the amount of fuel I am using.  Any suggestions>



<nods>

This is as much about perception of heat as actual heat.
Nothing gives instant heat quite like radiant heat and nothing radiates like an open fire.
Stoves by definition have a smaller aperture through which to radiate when open than an open fireplace
Nothing sends heat up the chinmey as quickly as an open fire either, which is why people are trying to use more efficient methods of heating their homes.

It is also about using the fire to heat the room as opposed to using it to heat the house.
Many stoves are designed to send heat to other appliances such as hot water systems and radiators.
Heat sent to them cannot by definition be radiating into the room and sending it via UF or rad systems is itself indirect.

Nothing justifies a living room with three external uninsulated walls.
You can choose to address the cause of the problem or go back to an open fire.
Yet you've chosen the stove, thus you are already on the route of efficient space heating.
My advice is to continue on it and take the next step on your road to enlightened energy management - insulate.



ONQ.


----------



## burger1979 (16 Dec 2009)

We got a stove installed into our front room a few weeks ago small 5 kw one with no back boiler. Our room measured 2.5 mts high, 4 mts wide and 6mts long so quite a big space. It does take a while for the room to heat up, for example if i get home in the evening and light the fire, it can take about an hour for the room to heat up, or to even feel like its getting warmer. we burn dried wood, and it needs a good handful of pieces to get the fire roaring and for the stove to get hot. But then after this one piece every 30/45 mins should keep the stove hot enough to make it cosy. at the start i was thinking (looking from other posts about stoves on this and other websites) the the heat would be roasting and we would be wearing shorts and t-shirts in the room  but it has not turned out to be so its more of a constant heat that is built up over a period of time. now i have two walls external, one with large bay window in the front and i would say not much insulation in the walls but what helps is keeping all the doors closed and if you have large windows then a heavy set of curtains too. 

Overall i am happy with it, the heat is not instant but when we are in the house for long periods of time and the room is nice and toasty you cant beat it.


----------



## siobhra (29 Dec 2009)

Thanks for all your advice.  I had the guy who installed the stove call over last week and he thinks my problem is lack of insulation and I'm not putting on enough fuel.  I now put on a massive fire and am nice and toasty.  Next step in the spring will be to insulate the walls.


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Dec 2009)

you could try using ecobrite - it has high heat output and recommended for stoves .

[broken link removed]

if you ring them , they would tell you the nearest stockist to you


----------



## fmc (4 Jan 2010)

siobhra, is the stove sitting out ihn the room or recessed into the opening?


----------

